# Let's see your Fenix collection



## bc62010 (Mar 15, 2010)

Although Im not really a collector of flashlights, I've gotten 3 new Fenix's in the past month. I say getting that many flashlights in such a short period of time may give me collector status. If I could Id post pictures but hopefully I'll post my small collection shortly, by the way I carry an LD10 on my belt, I EDC an LD20 in my USK and at home I have a TA21 in my dresser..


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have any pictures currently... but let me think how many Fenix lights I have:

L0P [Miller-modded to 3-stage]
LxP [L1P with extra L2P body, head modded to High CRI P4]
L2T
L1T v2
L2T
L2D [with extra L1D and P2D bodies, diffuser/baton, red filter]
MC10

I only really have smaller (primarily AA based) ones... guess I need to get some more Fenix lights! I'd certainly like a T1, those are classic lights in my opinion. One of the newer rotary switch lights would be nice too, but I'm mostly interested in neutral tints now.


----------



## duboost (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but here's what i have so far

TK40, TK11 R2, TK20, PD30, PD20, E20, MC10, LD01 SS, E01


----------



## HKJ (Mar 17, 2010)

My first good light was a Fenix and I has continued acquiring them:


----------



## bc62010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice collections duboost & HKJ Im looking for a 4th Fenix to add to my collection. Im thinking about maybe another LD20 or LD10. Im also thinking about something for the key chain we'll see. My first "real" light was my LD10 HKJ.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry about the blurry picture. 

I never really intended to exclusively collect Fenix torches but I seem to have a few now.

From left to right,
L1T, luxeon 3, second fenix I acquired,
L1D, MC-10, TK20, HL20, TK40, 
L2D Premium Q5, My favourite
L2D P4 CE or Mr Ringy as I like to call it,
L2D Rebel 100, E01, 
L0P, First fenix I acquired


----------



## lisantica (Mar 20, 2010)

Here's my lot minus one, the L0P, it's in my bug-out bag in the car.


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 20, 2010)

My Fenix lights: L2D, L0D, L1P and * TK45 *


----------



## Nilsson (Mar 21, 2010)

My small collection


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice photo Nilsson!
I will post picture of my Fenix lights but have some problem with the transference for the moment.


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 24, 2010)

Picture updated 04/03/2010











:wave:


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 18, 2010)

hi Bob...:twothumbs 

I see u've got the TK45... can you let me know where i can order it online ASAP please? 

Noticed many are avid Fenix fanciers here.... excellent. 
Its my 1st time on this particular thread and I started with EDC's on flashlights with a T1... and it has its own experience with Law Enforcement and Rescue operations soon after it was delivered. 





bobisculous said:


> My Fenix lights: L2D, L0D, L1P and * TK45 *


----------



## bobisculous (Apr 18, 2010)

As of right now SemperFi, it is not available. 

I won the TK45 in a raffle here on CPF in February. It was a prototype that was given away at SHOT show, IIRC. 

Here is the thread with discussion specifically about this light, its specs, and availability (if ever) : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259027


----------



## SemperFi (Apr 19, 2010)

bobisculous said:


> As of right now SemperFi, it is not available.
> 
> I won the TK45 in a raffle here on CPF in February. It was a prototype that was given away at SHOT show, IIRC.
> 
> Here is the thread with discussion specifically about this light, its specs, and availability (if ever) : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/259027



Congrats Bob... great to hear about yr win!!! 
yes, thnx for the prompt reply and link added. 

I've been on the browse since yesterday and am looking at the lumen capacity, lengthwise and throw distance that one can obtain by a blasting spill of HID or equivalent and still not ridiculously priced... esp. when taking into account of their duration lasting an average of 1,4 hours across the broad spectrum of various makes currently available on the market and competing for our jest to own a "must have" awesome flashlight. 

The Jetbeam is one I'm now looking seriously at.... or that of the famed Sunforce housing a HID lamp @4200K emitting around 25+ million candlelights!!!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's the few Fenix lights I've purchased:









Click for a bigger version.


----------

